# Review: Seiko Landmaster Auto Ti 200m



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

SEIKO PROSPEX LANDMASTER AUTO TITANIUM 200M

Ref. No. - SBDX007; introduced in 2002

Diameter - 42mm (excluding crown)

Lug width - 20mm

Thickness - 15mm

Packaging

------------

The watch arrived in a Seiko Prospex padded box about 5"x5"x3.5" height decorated in the usual Seiko Prospex grey and yellow lettering. The inside of the box is lined in a grey velvety type cloth and bordered in yellow. Two instruction manuals are included (1 standard Seiko diver manual and 1 specially for the Landmaster) and warranty card also also included in the box.

Movement

------------

The Landmaster utilizes an in-house 26 jewel 8L35 28,800bph auto movement with upto 50 hours operating time on a full wind with hack feature, manual wind and quickset date. Loss/gain +15 seconds ~ -10 seconds. This is the same movement used in some models of Seiko's higher end "Grand Seiko" models.

Case, Crown & Bezel

------------------------

The Landmaster has a one-piece case design i.e. there is no case back for superior water resistance and extreme weather strength. The downside of this

is the watch can only be serviced by Seiko Japan as the movement is accessed from the top by removing the bezel and crystal. The case and watch bracelet is made of Seikos own special Brigtz titanium (Seiko's special titanium alloy) which is brighter in color and harder and better scratch resistance than the the normal titanium. The case itself is something to behold. The contours are angular yet curved and straight with gently sloping areas all combined to give a very smooth fuss-free design with just the right amounts of brushed and polished areas. Very classy.

The crown is an easy to grip polished item. I feel would lend a touch more class if it was signed.










The Landmaster was primarily designed as a explorers watch so it suitably carries a compass bezel. Its easy to grip and does not ratchet turning both clockwise and anti-clockwise. It silky smooth and silent almost as if riding on a teflon ring. The bezel is cast in titanium and the compass markings are etched very crisply and legibly. Black paint is applied cleanly into the markings making it even more easier to read with light reflecting off it. The bezel is marked with South, East and West and 15 degree intervals in between. Instead of a North marking a luminous round marker is embedded in its place and sitting flush. The compass itself is quite simple to use. In the Northern hemispere it works as follows: point the hour hand towards the sun and align the South bezel marker half way between the hour hand marking and 12 O'clock on the dial. North is then shown accordingly on the bezel.

Owners of the Landmaster can also engrave their personal details on the back of the watch. For example John Smith, Nationality: British, Blood Type: +AB, Birthday 1st January 1960 can be inscribed as J.S / UK, +AB / 01-01-60. Another neat feature for explorers during rescues when the wearer is incapable of communicating.










Furthermore, the Landmaster is also anti-magnetic up to 4,800A/m. Water resistance is rated only to 200m thus not suitable as a serious diving tool.

Dial, Hands & Crystal

------------------------

Everything about dial and hands on this watch work together perfectly and in harmony presenting a very clear and legible dial. The jet black dial, raised hour markers, minute markers on the chapter ring and Seiko's own rendering of "sword hands" is simply perfect. This is one watch that is easy to read in any lighting conditions. Even the hours markers (coated in Lumibrite) are outlined in shiny metal which reflects the light adding to the legibility. I can't think of anything I would want to change on this dial.










The crystal is sapphire unlike the more common Hardlex used in other Seikos.

Bracelet & Clasp

-------------------

The Landmaster is sold with a solid link bracelet of brushed and polished titanium. The links are quite flexible making the watch very comfortable. Links are held by pins and collors (same system on Orange Monster) so adjustments are quite fiddly. The sides of the bracelet are also polished and the end pieces are solid at 20mm diameter.










The clasp is push button with safety flip lock and hidden extension activated by the flip lock for use over wet suits or, more suitably I suspect, cold weather clothing. Its not as smooth or in my opinion as well made as the newer clasps found on the Seiko Monster. TITANIUM-G ALLOY is stamped on the inside of the clasp.

Impressions & my personal opinions

------------------------------------------

The Seiko Landmaster is a very comfortable watch to wear. The titanium is not overly light, probably due to the mass of the watch. Its got just the right amount of polished areas. Its extremly legible and the movement is first rate. Over a period of one week whilst putting this review together, I timed the LM against the Official US time check. Results: -6seconds. Pretty respectable I think.

Seiko have produced a very special albeit much underrated watch in the Landmaster. Its extremly well made with lots of special features and design thought. Potential buyers should also give it a serious look and not pass over it in favor Tags Heaurs, Breitlings and Omegas. This is a watch that can keep up with

the best and after owning both the Marinemaster and Landmaster, I am more convinced that would these timepieces been carrying a Swiss label, they would

be selling for hundreds of dollars more.

And finally for those who ask "Which is better, the Landmaster or Marinemaster?", well here's what you get:

Landmaster	Marinemaster

Movement 8L35 8L35

Construction	Titanium alloy	Stainless steel

Crystal Sapphire Hardlex

Water Resistance	200 meters	300 meters

Weight (approx)	150g 210g










Each are superb watches in their own right and built to handle extreme enviroments, however being a scuba diver myself and a lover of all things

associated with the sea, I admit I am biased more towards the Marinemaster. Its just more me.

Thanks for reading


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Interesting, nice one mate!

Makes u wonder why Seiko didnt build a second time zone into the LM if its an explorers tool, after all explorers are by default 'away from home'....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've worn Mr Crowleys Landmaster in the past (before he sold it) and think it's the best titanium watch I've ever worn - nice solid chunky feel, with impeccable build quality too. I'd have bought if I'd had the money at the time - not sure I could have lived with the bezel for long though (sorry to harp on about it but they are a pet hate of mine on watches).

I believe there was a kinetic LM and I'm pretty sure that that had a GMT hand.

That's a great review of a lovely watch Hakim


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Great review Hakim, and a great watch









I have to agree with Jon, a 24 hour hand for a second time zone and easier use of the compass bezel would have made even better.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Very good review of a bloody nice watch Hakim. I would be really hard pushed to resist one of those if it became available.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys!









It would have been more useful to have a 24hr hand I guess even though it would have cluttered up the dial somewhat.

Classy watch without being flashy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive watch and write up.

The down side for me is the one piece case. If there had been a fine adjustment screw between the lugs for regulation.....fair enough.......but without such the case would just do me 'ed in

The bezel is a bit too much of


----------



## sparmar1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Great review







I've always fancied getting a Landmaster but been put off by the Ti case, however, still seems fairly hefty looking at the weight comparisom with the MM. Mmmmmm may have to put it back on the list









Sanjay


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

After many months of looking I finally managed to get my hands on one









Can't add anything to Hakim's excellent review, except the polished titanium compass bezel is a beauty









Sorry about the monogrammed shirt


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

loving it


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice on John! Congrats!









Sold mine off ages ago and miss it somewhat







.....usual story


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

hakim said:


> Sold mine off ages ago and miss it somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We NEVER learn!

The pleasure and pain of being a WIS


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

Great review but the Marinemaster you show is something else. Off to start looking for one.


----------



## JOHNB (Jun 21, 2006)

Great review, Ive got the Marinemaster and Im not sure which I prefer


----------

